# move on +1



## blobs (Jul 18, 2012)

................................


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 19, 2012)

...and your saying that's crude???


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 19, 2012)

lol, yea that does look a tad "crude".

The 5th rivet on the left looks approx .05 mm out of place.


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 20, 2012)

Note that this thread has been moved into the OFF TOPIC / MISC PERSONAL THREAD - Future CGI art development should be posted here or under the art thread in the OFF TOPIC / MISC section.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 21, 2012)

vikingBerserker said:


> lol, yea that does look a tad "crude".
> 
> The 5th rivet on the left looks approx .05 mm out of place.



Ah! I missed that...


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 21, 2012)

Good work!



Matt308 said:


> Note that this thread has been moved into the OFF TOPIC / MISC PERSONAL THREAD - Future CGI art development should be posted here or under the art thread in the OFF TOPIC / MISC section.



Second this. Either place them in separate threads here or make one thread and post them all there.


----------

